# Zufallszahlen aus einem bestimmten Intervall



## manni2 (29. Jan 2010)

Gute Abend!

Wie erzeuge ich bitte eine ganzzählige Zufallszahl aus einem Intervall, der von X (positive Integerzahl, auch 0) bis Y (positive Integerzahl) geht?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,
Mannfred


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jan 2010)

```
int y = //xxx;
	int n = new Random().nextInt(y+1);
```

Random (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## manni2 (29. Jan 2010)

Ich danke sehr!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Jan 2010)

um genau zu sein (random between x - y):

```
Random random = new Random();
int xRdm = random.nextInt(y-x) + x;
```


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jan 2010)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> um genau zu sein (random between x - y):
> 
> ```
> Random random = new Random();
> ...



Naja, kommt drauf an was das für ein Intervall sein soll, bei dir ist es wohl eher ein Halboffenes..bei mir halt ein geschlossenes Intervall ?! ;>


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Jan 2010)

ok...rechtshalboffenes Intervall (für geschlossen halt noch +1 im random)


----------

